# Ls1 To Ls2 Swap



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Guys

I just got a 04 that the owner didn't pick up from my Tow yard & I want to swap a 07 LS2 out of a Vett in to it. Can anyone tell me what all I am going to need to put the LS2 in. The LS2 I have is complete less flywheel. Am I going to have to get a new wiring harness & ECM? I know the LS1 has a throttle cable & the LS2 doesn't. I am just trying to get an idea what its going to take to swap the motor. Any Help would be great.


----------



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

WOW No one has done a LS2 swap.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Probably because it isn't cost effective for 95% of us... if any of us were to do a swap, it would probably be for an LS7. LS1 --> LS2 only earns you 14 more cubes.

But yes, you'll probably need a new harness and ECU.


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

The swap is only 18 more cubic inches. Vararam, Headers, Exhaust, and a tune on the LS1 should put you in the 420 ish horse range. Use the slightly better LS2 heads and a small cam and you're in the 500 HP range. Not enough of a difference to go through all that change in my opinion. 

Jerry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

deputycrawford said:


> The swap is only 18 more cubic inches. Vararam, Headers, Exhaust, and a tune on the LS1 should put you in the 420 ish horse range. Use the slightly better LS2 heads and a small cam and you're in the 500 HP range. Not enough of a difference to go through all that change in my opinion.
> 
> Jerry


Huh? No way that is getting your near 500HP. 400HP is acheived with the mods you listed. Vararam is for the LS2 only!

Back on topic... people don't do LS1 to LS2 swaps because it is just a waste of time and money. You can stroke an LS1 or just mod it cheaper and get more out of it. If you were going to do anything swap to an LS3 or LS7.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

well I think if he was talking 500 at the crank then heads, cam, headers, UD, tune would get you close. back to the OP. yeah, electronics, wiring harness, gas pedal and you should be good but as said it's a waste of time and money when that 18 cubes is easily made up for. the LS2 is a minor refinement and not a big difference in performance. the heads and cam are the main part of the 50 hp


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Waste of time and money. There are way too many mods available for the LS1 that would far exceed the power output of a stock LS2.


----------

